# Purina



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm waiting for Purina to come out with a dog food for GERIATRIC TOOTHLESS CHOCOLATE LABRADORs WITH GASTRITIS. AND MOOD SWINGS. I think I'll register the name just in case. ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, they don't have that one yet? What were they thinking!?!?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> Oh, they don't have that one yet? What were they thinking!?!?


yeah I had to laugh at their last tv ad. "Bright Mind for senior 7 plus yrs." I guess this one is for smart seniors and their "Purina ONE Vibrant Maturity® 7+ Senior - Dry Dog Food" is for the not so smart ones. ? As if 80 per cent of the store shelves weren't enough for them.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, I have been rolling my eyes...


----------



## bubarkanpssi (Apr 18, 2015)

Sheri said:


> Yes, I have been rolling my eyes...


Good job Sheri


----------

